# IMMORTAL frameset; build-up issues?



## robpar (Jan 26, 2008)

Has anybody bought the frameset and built it up? any issues with frame alignment, BB face alignment, BB threading, headset installation, seat clamp sizing, chain line or any issues that would negatively impact the build-up? 
Thanks


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

robpar said:


> Has anybody bought the frameset and built it up? any issues with frame alignment, BB face alignment, BB threading, headset installation, seat clamp sizing, chain line or any issues that would negatively impact the build-up?
> Thanks


yes.

no.


----------



## robpar (Jan 26, 2008)

I am The Edge said:


> yes.
> 
> no.


Oh... yeah; I saw this beauty in another post... So this was a complete build-up? for some reason I thought this was purchased as a complete bike and you had upgraded some components...(wheels and saddle)
If you don't mind telling me: 
Crankset and BB? seatpost and clamp? headset?
thanks


----------

